# Colt Tank Officers



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Well here is another Colt Custom shop piece. This time a Colt Tank Officers. It's a Officers slide on a Govt frame. One of several that were offered this way. examples included the Commanding Officers, NCO, and others.







:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a sharp piece of history you got there Larry. Thanks for sharing it with us. Now I may return to drooling.:drooling:


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That sure is a sharp piece of history you got there Larry. Thanks for sharing it with us. Now I may return to drooling.:drooling:


Thanks Baldy:smt023


----------

